# Cystoscopy with suprapubic tube plaement



## hgood

How would you cpt code a procedure in which a cystoscopy was done to find a location for the catheter then a small opening was made into the bladder, balloon was placed.


----------



## nateich

Here are the guidelines I follow:

open approach (incision to skin and to bladder) was used then CPT 51040 only, patient under anesthesia (52000 is bundled)

If a small incision to skin but pushes cath into bladder then I use CPT code 51102, this can be done bedside with local anesthesia (52000 is NOT bundled)


----------



## emcee101

*Not bundled, but probably should not bill 52000*

I would argue that if the only reason a 52000 cysto is being done is to check the work when doing a trocar SP placement (51102), and the doctor is not actually performing a cysto for diagnostic evaluation, then you should not bill for the cysto. If there are no cysto results noted on the op note or fidnings, this is a good indicator.


----------

